# Win a Copy of Transformers: Dark of the Moon on Blu-ray



## Sonnie

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*

Featuring Dolby TrueHD for the Ultimate High-Definition Audio Experience

Dolby TrueHD is Dolby’s new-generation lossless technology developed for high-definition entertainment. It delivers powerful sound that is bit-for-bit identical to the original studio master, unlocking the full entertainment experience on Blu-ray Disc and other HD media.

Dolby TrueHD Benefits

Takes full advantage of Blu-ray Disc capabilities, with 7.1-channel playback
Offers the ability to support more than 16 channels of audio
Makes connecting your home theater easy, with a single-cable HDMI® audio and video digital connection
When coupled with high-definition video, Dolby TrueHD offers an unprecedented home theater experience that lets you enjoy sound as stunning as the high-definition picture.

Win a copy compliments of Home Theater Shack and Dolby Labs!

To enter the giveaway, you must have at least 10 posts and tell us you want to be entered by posting below in this thread. We will draw a winner at the end of the month. :T

_Transformers: Dark of the Moon delivers a stunning Dolby TrueHD 7.1 surround mix with the raw power of explosive special effects. Dolby conducted a special video interview for us to learn more about the soundtrack from re-recording mixer, Greg P. Russell. _
Dolby TrueHD 7.1 Interview with Transformers: Dark of the Moon re-recording mixer, Greg Russell on Vimeo​


----------



## informel

yes, put my name in the basket


----------



## Quijibo

Free giveaway?
I'm in.


----------



## smurphy522

Always down for a good BR disc giveaway! Count me in please.


----------



## koyaan

Hi,
Please sign me up for the giveaway.


----------



## kadijk

Love to be in. Thanks HTS for another prize draw.


----------



## BadOrange

Put me in the running please.


----------



## dsskid

I'd like to be entered, and thank you.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I want to be entered for this draw


----------



## KalaniP

Add me to the list, please.


----------



## Cali

Please enter me into the drawing.


----------



## TVReplay

Please enter me.


----------



## gorb

Please enter me in this contest


----------



## brad.wilson1011

Count me in! I still have yet to see this one!


----------



## spartanstew

I'd love it, thanks.


----------



## sub_junkie

I haven't yet seen a good quality film on bluray...I'm extremely curious to see what the audio quality is like. Count me in for the drawing!!


----------



## rantanamo

I want to be entered.


----------



## gtamayo

I amin!


----------



## Cyberfloatie

I'm in, but only if you'll mail it to Canada if I win.


----------



## Trizzly

Please count me in!


----------



## honey34567

Please enter me in the giveaway. My mom is a huge fan of the Transformer films so this would make a great gift!


----------



## gdstupak

Consider me entered.


----------



## jackboy

Please enter me thank you.


----------



## jackboy

Oh yeah only if you will send it to Australia.


----------



## jinjuku

Count me please


----------



## robsong

Put me it thanks.


----------



## Dent

Please add me too!


----------



## Vader

Please add me to the list...! My son would love this!...


----------



## yourgrandma

Sign me up!


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Sure, I'm willing to be entered. Thanks.
Michael


----------



## jmy2469

Send it here!


----------



## Alex2507

Please count me in. Thank you.


----------



## CdnTiger

Count me in for the draw please.


----------



## ironglen

Please enter me; I'd like to add a blu ray to my collection of one :doh:


----------



## leej

I'd like one, plesae. Add me to the list.


----------



## Irishsaab

OOOOOOO... pick me! Please enter me too!


----------



## patchesj

Sweet. I'd love to check out this movie on Bluray!


----------



## PoTee

Please put me in I'll wait untill after the drawing to see if I'll have to buy it. Blu-ray.


----------



## sub_crazy

Great giveaway!

I am in, thanks HTshack.


----------



## redsandvb

I think I'm eligible, Sign me up...


----------



## Picture_Shooter

yea!! I'm in !! 
Cheers!!


----------



## Binary

Recently saw the DVD version at a friends house, would love to compare the blu-ray to it with a real sound system. 

Please enter me!


----------



## Sonnie

It's close enough to the end of the month for me... those that can't count, your entry was deleted. :bigsmile:

So... the winner is: *KalaniP*

Congratulations!


----------



## KalaniP

Woohooo!!! Something worthy of breaking in my new SVS sub! I can't wait! 

Thanks, HTS! (and Sonnie and Dale!)


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats!

Great demo disc for that killer sub of yours:T


----------



## Binary

One of these days i'll win something. lol.

Congrats! Be gentle with the sub, transformers tends to be a mean movie.


----------



## mechman

Congratulations KalaniP! :clap:


----------



## Irishsaab

Good on ya!


----------



## KalaniP

Binary said:


> One of these days i'll win something. lol.
> 
> Congrats! Be gentle with the sub, transformers tends to be a mean movie.


If I wanted something I needed to be gentle with, I would have shopped at Best Buy. :devil:

:innocent:


----------



## Binary

If you didn't want something gentle there would be a diy 15" or 18" llt. 

I mean... 

Just playing.


----------



## PoTee

First hard to believe that some folks either can't count or don't read the entire post and then feel bad about not getting something for free. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Research2010

I would like to win a copy of Transformers: Dark of the Moon. My son will love it!


----------



## Binary

Even harder to believe ppl want to qualify after the drawing...


----------



## PoTee

I guess some just see that theres a giveaway then they go right to the last post and enter. I find that its better to scan the the posts befor entering. He can still do as I'm going to do and head off to BB to make his son happy. ( I hope)


----------

